# Shifter Rattle



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Greetings, I'm new here. Love the basic vehicle. However . . .
I've driven 2 GTOs so far (both 6spd '04s), both had a shifter rattle in the 2500-3500rpm range. What gives? How many of you have experienced this? Does GM have a reliable fix? Can't believe it's a runaway problem on a car that's been built for years. How about '05s? Anybody with an '05 6spd with a similar issue so far? Thanks.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

My '04 has it and in fact I just searched "shifter rattle" in this forum anout 2hrs ago. 2500-3000rpm, buzzing rattle from what seems to be the shifter linkage. It's intermittant but annoying. Actually you can't hear it if you hold on to the shifter hard. Anyway, I had the car at the dealer yesterday for them to look into it, and the answer was "no TSB, don't know what to do for you". In another thread, someone said that someone else got his fixed with a new shifter. I'm going to see if it goes away before going back to them.

I have to take it back in sometome because of my other problem - the well-known jammed door lock issue. They epoxy'd the lock rod to the clamp that moves it up and down yesterday, it jammed again this morning, and they epoxy'd it with a stronger glue this afternoon. They've ordered a part that is supposed to fix it, but it's coming from Australia (!), so they'll let me know when it gets here.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

There is a TSB coming. I think it has to do with the knob more than anything. Mine does it but I'll probably change the shifter to an aftermarket anyway, so I'm not too worried about it yet.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

OK, so we have a little trend here, but is it safe to assume that most 6spds have absolutely zero "buzz" or "rattle" complaints? Anyone care to comment on theirs? Any '05s buzzing yet?


----------



## stl_head (Feb 1, 2005)

2005 M6 no ratle at all so far, but i only have 415 miles on it.


----------



## rwilson831 (Aug 23, 2004)

picking my 2004 m6 up from dealer today. I have 6000 miles on it so far. I had them take a look at the rattle on the shifter. The service guy just called me back to say the rattle is normal. I don't buy it but this is the second dealership i have been to.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Did yours have the rattle from the first day you had it?


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Let me rephrase that last one ;o) . . . Did you have the rattle from the first day you had your car?


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

Yep, rattle here too. I first thought it was the motor, actually kind of relieved when I discovered it was just the shifter.


----------



## rwilson831 (Aug 23, 2004)

I can't remember if it did or not. Just started to really notice it in the last two weeks.


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

just brought mine home tonight and its only got the miles i put on it about 75 and it rattles but i hold the shifter when i drive so the rattle doesnt bug me too much just when im not holding it and hit the gas iis when i hear it


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Happened to notice on the "other forum" one post mentioned his shifter knob having been replaced with GM part number 92146323, and beeing rattle free for over a month since. Supposedly a TSB should be coming. Whomever is first, once you get the new part installed please post the result. Thanks.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Got mine back today. I have over 7k miles and the rattle didn't get really bad until about 6500 miles. At first it was only when the car was cold, but eventually it was all the time, or at least in the 3-4k rpm range, hot or cold.
The solution, at least for mine was the shift lever (Part # 92146323) and the boot assembly (Part # 92147889). So far so good. :cheers


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

After playing with a couple of shifter installs, I think its just the shifter handle where it bolts to the actuator. I installed a modified SLP shifter and adapter to my original stick. No more rattles.

I then installed a Ripshift with the stock knob...no rattles. Which makes sense because there is silicone sealer in the knob.

The handle bolts on with two 10mm bolts. My original stick just pulled right off with ease once the two bolts were taken out. When I was putting on the adapter for the SLP, it was very tight. This is where I think the problem lies. Maybe add some "gasket" material, felt, rubber, gasket, etc. That should probably take care of any rattle.


----------



## Thomas Gutmann (Jun 14, 2005)

*Dealer Fix*

My friend Bang Thai came up with the following fix:

My ‘04 GTO had Shifter Rattling at about 2500 RPM when it had about 2500 miles. First dealer said, come back when it gets worse. Second dealer (the selling dealer) gave me hassles. The third dealer fixed it with a very high level of professionalism. Pontiac has a fix, new shifter lever and knob. So, it is just a matter that you have to find the dealer that has the 'right' service personnel. There are very few of them out there. If you are in the area of Rochester, NY you should try Mike Hueston (585) 671-7900 at Piehler Pontiac. 

:cheers


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

My rattle is getting steadily worse. I need to take it back in to the dealer for them to fix it, but it's such a PITA to take it in, arrange transportation, etc. So irritating.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Rob said:


> I then installed a Ripshift with the stock knob...no rattles. Which makes sense because there is silicone sealer in the knob.


Rob... How was the install of the Ripshift..? Difficult? How much time involved?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Toebee said:


> Rob... How was the install of the Ripshift..? Difficult? How much time involved?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I did mine in about 2 hours or so, that was taking my time, also I sell these for 199.00 + shipping! :cheers


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

Toebee said:


> Rob... How was the install of the Ripshift..? Difficult? How much time involved?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not too bad. Since I've done a couple, I can do it in less than a couple of hours now. First time took 4 hours. The hardest part is taking out the two front bolts. Those suckers are in tight. The back two are easy since they are out in the open. I cut down a 6mm allen wrench and was able to do it from up top. Others have dropped the tranny mount to gain some room under the car.

After that, its just like installing a shifter in an F-Body.

If you go with a B&M, its a lot easier as you don't have to take off the adapter plate since the B&M bolts right to that.


----------



## hoyabob2003 (Jul 9, 2005)

I had a similar problem. My dealer (Arrow Pontiac in Inver Grove Heights, MN) replaced the shifter under a "TSB." New shifter, new boot, much crisper shifts with no rattle whatsoever. It's actually like a new car. Had this done around 2 months ago.


----------



## tano (Oct 6, 2005)

About to rip into this myself as I dislike dealing with dealers for anything that i could take care of... Any advise from anyone that took their stock knob off... (how did you get the knob off) I would have thought it would unscrew... doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

tano said:


> I would have thought it would unscrew... doesn't seem to be the case.


It does not unscrew. It's a tension fit. You need to remove the center part of the console, then the boot. After that, you can either pull straight up or use a wrench and hammer and tap it off. 

As for the fix, don't put any crap like silicone in the knob. Won't get air and will never dry. Just take a six inch length of electrical tape, wrap it up and over the stick -- then put your knob back into place.

Removing the console is no big deal. Search this forum as I posted a link to a PDF of a B&M shifter install. Everything's there -- including photos.


----------



## tano (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info B.A. I was able to fix it yesterday. I'm officially thrilled to drive again!! :cheers


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Never A Rattle.


----------



## troy hudson (Mar 12, 2006)

16k miles, just developed the rattle. if i buy the gmm, will the dealer use it instead?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

What do you mean? The stock knob will fit on the GMM shaft. Just put some electrical tape on it as described above and you'll be fine...

Then again, are you thinking of having your dealer install the GMM for you? I'd ask them first. Specifically ask them if they've done one before -- as it is NOT a simple install -- and if they put some monkey on it you'll be screwed. 

Where do you live? Maybe another member knows of a resource for you.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

hoyabob2003 said:


> I had a similar problem. My dealer (Arrow Pontiac in Inver Grove Heights, MN) replaced the shifter under a "TSB." New shifter, new boot, much crisper shifts with no rattle whatsoever. It's actually like a new car. Had this done around 2 months ago.


Colonial in Lawrenceville couldn't find that TSB. Can you elaborate? Is it a M6?:willy:


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> Greetings, I'm new here. Love the basic vehicle. However . . .
> I've driven 2 GTOs so far (both 6spd '04s), both had a shifter rattle in the 2500-3500rpm range. What gives? How many of you have experienced this? Does GM have a reliable fix? Can't believe it's a runaway problem on a car that's been built for years. How about '05s? Anybody with an '05 6spd with a similar issue so far? Thanks.


My 2006 M6 rattles, the dealer has no clue. Crappy shifter and GM can't fix it...


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

2006 GTO with shifter rattle too

Join the shifter rattle club:cheers 

then again i wouldnt care if the whole car rattled i would still drive it i love this car!!arty: 

Jaymz


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

My 04 started rattling a month or so after I got it. Took it to the dealer and they replaced the shifter. They told me they called GM and that they knew of the problem but had not issued a TB. This was over a year ago and have not had any problems with it.


----------



## troy hudson (Mar 12, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> What do you mean? The stock knob will fit on the GMM shaft. Just put some electrical tape on it as described above and you'll be fine...
> 
> Then again, are you thinking of having your dealer install the GMM for you? I'd ask them first. Specifically ask them if they've done one before -- as it is NOT a simple install -- and if they put some monkey on it you'll be screwed.
> 
> Where do you live? Maybe another member knows of a resource for you.


I'm in Waco,Tx and I'd love to find some good resources. I PMed GTOdealer to follow up with some more detail as I know he's fairly close. And to answer the question, Yes I was going to get the dealer to install the shifter but certainly one with experience like GTOdealer.


----------



## Tower (Oct 10, 2006)

taking mine in wednesday for them to disgnose the problem (even tho I told them is sounds like somethings loose inside the actual handle and if ya hold onto it,the sound goes away lol)


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

06, 7500 mi and she started about 1000 miles ago.


----------



## Cmac220 (Oct 7, 2006)

Got on 06 M6 last week. Shifter started rattling around 500 miles. 
Will hit the dealer up this weekend. 
Anyway, not too worried. Just means have to change gear above 4500 rpm. 
How bad.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

troy hudson said:


> I'm in Waco,Tx and I'd love to find some good resources. I PMed GTOdealer to follow up with some more detail as I know he's fairly close. And to answer the question, Yes I was going to get the dealer to install the shifter but certainly one with experience like GTOdealer.


Steve left for Don Davis Toyota in the Waco area. You might want to try calling him there as he doesn't have to much time to check PMs these days. Really good guy. Works in their parts department. Geez, he's done so many installs (mostly B&Ms) that he'll probably jump on it himself!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

tano said:


> Thanks for the info B.A. I was able to fix it yesterday. I'm officially thrilled to drive again!! :cheers


Hey, that's awesome. Glad to hear it. I'm nearby in the greater Fremont/Newark/Union City Metroplex .


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

I have an 06 GTO, before you put in a B&M shifter read some more of the threads on shifters. Lots of guys had trouble with them and the bolts come loose. I opted for the JHP GMM Ripshifter (street version), it uses the same shaft and knob OEM. you can find the shifter and instructions at JHP's site,type it in goolge. Also there is a JHP dealer here in the states Don Phillips, Pod God,
because he also sell the add on guage pods from JHP. I got my Ripshifter and Pods from him. I had the Pontiac dealer install my shifter and guages, They were happy to do it , One dealer said noway.
Ripshifter is far better that the OEM one.

Don Phillips [email protected]

and here is an illustration of the shifter install, don't forget to use red locktite on all of the bolts. and don't silicon the shifter gasket where it meets the tranny, it already has a gasket. Also this is a good time to change out the tranny fluid. I put in the Royal Purple Synchromax Synthetic Manual Transmission fluid. You will need 5 Quarts for the 9.3 pint capacity.

Look at this thread

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102925


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I've read all that BS about B&Ms. Mine has been in for close to 20,000 miles with zero problems. If installed correctly, the B&M is bulletproof. Period.


----------

